# [SOLVED] Trust Relationship



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

I got this message when i remote my computer.

"The trust relationship between this workstation and primary domain failed."


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trust Relationship*

Try this: Trust Relationship Between Workstation and Domain Fails


----------



## Rio Pauline (Feb 28, 2012)

*Re: Trust Relationship*

Thank You for your quick response,.


Yeah it solved the problem.


Thank You again and God Bless!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Trust Relationship*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

